# my first viv! 18x18x24



## Viaje (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been working on this for a little while, thought I would start an official thread!

I went with an 18x18x24 Exo-Terra, and wanted to do a rock wall like the amazing ones done by arielelf and melas.

Here's the tank- last time it'll ever _really_ be clean









With the pump and pipes in place, I went with a small pump that has an astounding 3gph (lol.) It's brand name escapes me right now, if anyone is interested in it I'll find out.









And now with some of the ledges and the driftwood in place, if you're familiar with the vivariums I mentioned earlier you'll notice that I'm cutting the foam slightly different than they did, but it's working pretty well for me.









Here it is, moved to my new work area because "I was too messy for the dining room table." I got banished to the basement. It now has all the foam in place.









Here's the last picture for today, I covered one side in mortar. Here's the mortar I chose
You may also notice that the cage is laying on it's side in the picture, I went ahead and turned it so no one would have to look at it all sideways- aren't I nice?









More to come!

Edit: oh, and I still haven't decided on what frogs will eventually go in here, can you guys help me with that? I don't know how to decide what frogs are best for what cages yet!


----------



## M_A_B (May 2, 2008)

good start! looks promising


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I second that... I'll be watching.


----------



## Schank (Aug 23, 2009)

what were you keeping that foam/wood in place with?


----------



## Viaje (Jul 7, 2008)

Schank, I used silicone... lots and lots of silicone. A few pieces of foam didn't get siliconed very well so I'm relying on the cement to hold it in place once the background is finished, but I wasn't taking any chances with the driftwood- it won't budge.


----------



## Viaje (Jul 7, 2008)

Update!

All the foam is covered in mortar now! Looks like the glass is going to take a little patience to get it covered, but I like how it's turning out!










The piece in the bottom is going to be the water feature, right now it's not laying where it will end up.

Anyone know if the doors on the exo-terra are safely removable? I'd LOVE to get them out of the way for this.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks cool! You can actually shove some of your "scrap" foam pieces in the crevices and just apply the cement over top. You don't even have to attach it with glue - the cement will hold everything together . . . looks good so far! Can't wait to see it painted and planted!


----------



## Ken (Jun 21, 2009)

Interesting that you spaced out the foam like that (versus a solid wall like I've seen before). I like the way you cut the foam. Very natural looking!!


----------



## Viaje (Jul 7, 2008)

Ken said:


> Interesting that you spaced out the foam like that (versus a solid wall like I've seen before). I like the way you cut the foam. Very natural looking!!


I didn't have much of a choice on spacing the foam out- closed cell foam is next to impossible to find (without ordering it online) so I would have run out otherwise!


----------



## Viaje (Jul 7, 2008)

I've got an update!

I was having a hard time getting the mortar to stick to the glass really well, and some areas it wasn't quite going on thick enough and light was shining through (just a bit) I decided to paint two sides on the outside of the cage black, and not only does it help with my problem in the cage, but it looks really nice on the outside of the cage! I finished spraying the background with vinegar, so now I'm painting some of the details on the rocks- I'm really happy with how it's going!

The harsh lighting isn't doing anything for the rockwork, it looks _much_ better in person.










This picture's a little closer...









I also ditched the false bottom and I'll be using LECA, I decided to make a little cage to keep debris away from the hose, you can see it in the back corner of the first picture.
Anyone know where to get LECA? the closest place I could find is about an hour away, I wish there was somewhere closer.

Enjoy!


----------



## Viaje (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay, got some better lighting in this picture. The paint still needs some evening out but I like it!









Sorry for the blurry camera phone pic.


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

That looks really nice!


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks good! 

That pump also looks to be a Toms aqualifter dosing pump. Correct?


----------



## Viaje (Jul 7, 2008)

boogsawaste said:


> Looks good!
> 
> That pump also looks to be a Toms aqualifter dosing pump. Correct?


Thanks! And yeah, that's what the pump is. I don't quite know how I feel about it yet, I might still switch it up for the Zoo-Med filter that has a higher GPH _and_ filters, I was using this little one to pump some water out of the bottom of the tank that got there in the process of the vinegar wash, and there was a tiny amount of debris in the water (dust from the background) and I swear after pumping that water out, the water pressure was about half of what it originally was, the only thing I can think of is that dust plugged it up just enough. I have a feeling I won't like it when the tank is up and running.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

It's VERY important to run the inline filter for that pump. They clog very easily without one and the filter is less than $5 anyway. 

Those pumps are great for draining tanks without drains, or drip walls. I've used one for a small waterfall and it worked ok if you're not into a raging river (which I'm not). But for most I think it's a wee bit small gph wise.


----------



## Viaje (Jul 7, 2008)

boogsawaste said:


> It's VERY important to run the inline filter for that pump. They clog very easily without one and the filter is less than $5 anyway.
> 
> Those pumps are great for draining tanks without drains, or drip walls. I've used one for a small waterfall and it worked ok if you're not into a raging river (which I'm not). But for most I think it's a wee bit small gph wise.


No one told me that! lol

The only places that carry the pump around here are saltwater stores just selling it to people who only use it as a dosing pump, they don't carry the inline filter because the water they're pumping doesn't have debris! So I think I'm out of luck there.


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28 (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks great. I will be watching it cant wait to see the final product.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

I have safely removed and reinstalled the doors on my 24x18x24. The company reps claim that they aren't removable though, so you're on your own as far as any guarantee. I just pulled up and pulled the bottoms out of the socket. The plastic was bendy enough to take it just fine. Like I said though, no guarantees.


----------



## Viaje (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, today we went ahead and carried the tank up to sets of stairs to where it will finally be!

I had some extra hoods laying around (18" ones for my 18" tank- what are the chances?!) so I threw one on the cage just to get an idea of what I'm working with... I couldn't be happier! Just having a fixture on it makes a world of difference! It's a real live cage now... not just a glass box that I smeared cement on. WOOOO!

So, I asked Tzar if he would please model the cage for me (because he's quite the handsome man) and he happily did so. I think _he_ wants this one as his home, it is much prettier than his own. Too bad it's glass.

I also added the LECA, I used the Zoo Med Hydroballs, and a very thin second layer of gravel, hopefully it will help keep the final layer of substrate (orchid bark or whatever I end up using) out of the LECA. The larger rocks in the substrate is the barrier for the water feature.

Without further adieu, pix!










And a closeup of the handsome model,









I encourage you to click the larger view, the site is squashing it.


----------



## triton (Aug 6, 2009)

hello, 
i was wondering how this nice tank turned out.
any updates with pics ???






if you always do what you've always done, 
you'll always get what you've always gotten...
J.


----------

